# Chances of pregnancy 3-4 days before ovulation



## Tukute28 (May 23, 2012)

I have my period may 4th did the deed on the 15th I don't do temp but I do count my periods and they are between 29-31 day cycles I know my body and know when I am ovulating and it was on the 18th what are my chances of being preggo?


----------



## librarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

It's typical to have fertile cervical mucus for about 4-5 days before ovulation and sperm can live in fertile CM for 3-5 days before ovulation. Sex without a barrier 3 days before ovulation definitely puts you in that window. I think it's generally about a 25% chance for pregnancy if intercourse happens during that fertile time. Definitely a chance you could be.


----------



## Tukute28 (May 23, 2012)

i hope so!!!


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

That's how we ended up with DD...


----------

